# help



## Rachel4321 (Oct 19, 2010)

i recently got married after being with my now husband for 9 years, we are both now 26. after the marriage he had a breakdown and was diagnosed with bi polar. he is now not working and is claiming sick pay, this does not help with our finances as it is only my wage and his 65 a wk coming in. we have debt in joint names. things are really difficult between us, he spends all his time on his computer, hes angry and ignores me. everytime i mention that he looks better he says that he is feeling worse, its almost as if he wants to be ill and not return to work. i need some advice. 

he does not intend to go back to work because he says the medication that he is on makes him sleepy, but he manages to stay up all night to play on the computer.

i would like to know what rights i have if i were to leave him, would i have to try and pay for all our debt and the upkeep of the house until it sells. 

he has said that he will not move out of the house if we do break up. 

im lost and dont know what to do.


----------



## misspuppy (Sep 19, 2010)

Im not sure if you understand what Bipolar is. I would educate yourself about it. It is a very serious medical condition.

and for you to say you are leaving him just because he is "sick". Not to be rude, but when you took your vows was it something like this:

*for richer or for poorer, in sickness and in health*? do you remember taking those vows? and now you are saying because he is sick and does not want to work you are just gonna dump him?:scratchhead: WHY? why would someone do that? im not judging you and i am not trying to be rude, but, i am the kind of person that takes what i say to my hubby very serious. How would you feel if the "shoe was on the other foot?" and he wanted to leave you? 


Seriously educate yourself on Bipolar and what comes with it, you will learn alot and how to deal with what he is going thru.


----------

